# Spielvorstellung: BallWar



## C_T (5. Mrz 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen ;-),

Ich möchte meine Langeweile mal nutzen um euch ein kleines Spiel von mir vorstellen, dass ich programmiere, um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben und Java besser kennen zu lernen xD

Kurze Infomationen zum Spiel:

Es wurde mit Slick2D entwickelt und geht wie der Name es schon erahnen lässt um Bälle . Es geht darum das ein "Spieler" mit den Pfeiltasten gesteuert wird und das Ziel dabei ist, den Bällen, die hin und her fliegen, auszuweichen und diese abzuschießen. Aber Vorsicht, sobald ein Ball, der verschiedene Eigenschaften und größen annehmen kann, getroffen wird, teilt sich dieser in zwei kleinere Bälle, die versucht werden müssen zu treffen.

Dabei gibt es die Möglichkeit mit etwas Glück PowerUps zu sammeln, die einem entweder Unverwundbar für eine kurze Zeit werden lassen, oder der Spieler schneller oder schneller schießen lassen.

Es sind verschiedene Level verfügbar, wobei es von Level zu Level immer schwieriger werden sollte 

Screenshots:





















weitere folgen...

Kleine Anmerkungen:

In diesem Spiel könnten teilweise Fehler auftreten, was ich aber nicht hoffe .
Außerdem wurde noch keine Anleitung geschrieben um dem Spieler nähere Infos zum Spiel zu geben.
Das Spiel ist für Windows gedacht und kann -->hier<-- heruntergeladen und getestet werden 
Wie gesagt ist dieses Spiel aus Langeweile entstanden und soll diese auch bekämpfen 

Ich hoffe ich verschwende eure Zeit nicht mit diesem kleinen Spiel und wünsche mir Anregungen und auch Kritik ;-).

Bekannte Bugs:
- leider funktioniert die Namenseingabe für die Highscore seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr (ging auf einmal nicht mehr )
- es kann passieren, dass die Bälle nicht korrekt abprallen (passiert aber nurnoch sehr selten,zumindest bei mir xD)

lg C_T


----------



## c_sidi90 (5. Mrz 2012)

Ist ganz nett, vlt ein wenig einfach aber für das erste Spiel aufjedenfall ordentlich! Hast du alles alleine gemacht, oder basiert das Spiel auf Basis eines Tutorials?


----------



## C_T (5. Mrz 2012)

danke ;-)

ja habs ganz alleine ohne Tutorials gemacht. Ok hab mir grob welche angeguckt um zu verstehen wie die Slick2D Engine aufgebaut ist aber ansonsten Spiellogik und alles hab ich selber gemacht ;-)

Hatte aber schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit der Programmiersprache Delphi aus der Schule, somit bin ich nicht ganz von null angefangen 

Und dazu, dass das Spiel einfach ist muss ich dir teilweise zustimmen... Ich persönlich komme auch recht einfach bis zum Level 30(Endlevel noch nicht geschafft xD) aber hab das Spiel mal Kollegen zocken lassen die hatten dagegen sichtlich Probleme oO


----------



## Bile Demon (5. Mrz 2012)

Der Plural von "life" ist "lives". Englischkenntnisse sind von Vorteil, wenn man englischsprachige Spiele machen will.

Sieht ganz ordentlich aus. Erinnert mich an "Pang".


----------



## Seppel (16. Mrz 2012)

Sehr schön gemacht.
Bei mir geht allerdings das How to nicht. Also war kurzes Tastensuchen nötig.
Bin aber ziemlich schlecht mal sehen ob das noch besser wird


----------

